# Angled dovetails



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

I want to make something with an angled dovetail (like the dovetail in the attached photo). Are there any tricks in doing this?

Thanks


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Are you familiar/comfortable with hand cutting dovetails?


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

Brink said:


> Are you familiar/comfortable with hand cutting dovetails?


No, I'm not.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You're gonna hafta be*

To make those Dovetails will require handcutting. There are books or videos that will help: http://woodtreks.com/how-to-hand-cut-precision-dovetails-%E2%80%94-part-one-the-pins/75/  bill

Leigh Jigs on You Tube:


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> To make those Dovetails will require handcutting. There are books or videos that will help: http://woodtreks.com/how-to-hand-cut-precision-dovetails-—-part-one-the-pins/75/  bill



I found a step by step on leighjigs.com.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A step by step for hand cut?*



Rocky RR said:


> I found a step by step on leighjigs.com. Thanks, folks.


 I couldn't find it? And why would a Dovetail Jig Manufacturer have a "step by step" process for hand cut DT's on their site? Makes no sense if your selling DT *jigs*....I'm confused here :blink:
OMT I still say for dovetails on an angled surface like in the photo you show, those will have to be hand cut....unless I'm wrong? 
I am never wrong. I thought I was wrong "once" but I was only mistaken. :smile: l


----------



## hmsmike (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anyone have one of those jigs ... that is an all kind of bad**s (sorry my South is showing) hahaha

I really like that Isoloc style! :thumbsup:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I couldn't find it? And why would a Dovetail Jig Manufacturer have a "step by step" process for hand cut DT's on their site? Makes no sense if your selling DT *jigs*....I'm confused here :blink:
> OMT I still say for dovetails on an angled surface like in the photo you show, those will have to be hand cut....unless I'm wrong?
> I am never wrong. I thought I was wrong "once" but I was only mistaken. :smile: l


 probably in hope that you will hand cut them and then try their jig and then throw away all of your handtools!

I think the jigs can be setup to do those types of joints. If the d4r is anything like my FMT pro.:yes:


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I couldn't find it? And why would a Dovetail Jig Manufacturer have a "step by step" process for hand cut DT's on their site? Makes no sense if your selling DT *jigs*....I'm confused here :blink:
> OMT I still say for dovetails on an angled surface like in the photo you show, those will have to be hand cut....unless I'm wrong?
> I am never wrong. I thought I was wrong "once" but I was only mistaken. :smile: l


Here's the Leigh link for angled dovetails using the Leigh jig:
http://www.leighjigs.com/data/leighadt.pdf


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Well, I be...wrong!*

So now the next question...R U buying one of those DR4's?
They certainly look like the coolest DT jig I've seen! :thumbsup: Bill


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> So now the next question...R U buying one of those DR4's?
> They certainly look like the coolest DT jig I've seen! :thumbsup: Bill


I have a 12" Leigh jig, not buying a DR4.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can yours cut the angled DT's*

and if not, then what? hand cut?  bill


----------



## Rocky RR (Feb 5, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> and if not, then what? hand cut?  bill




According to the Leigh PDF I posted, I can use the Leigh jig I have to make the angled dovetails.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> So now the next question...R U buying one of those DR4's?
> They certainly look like the coolest DT jig I've seen! :thumbsup: Bill


Yeah between $500 basic and $900 decked out with all attachments it better be cool.


----------



## hmsmike (Nov 11, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Yeah between $500 basic and $900 decked out with all attachments it better be cool.


It better bake biscuits and that "other thing" for that price!! :laughing:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*I just have the basic PC DT jig*

Rocky,

For the fancier stuff, such as the angled DTs in your photo, thats when it's nice to have hand skills.

I have done some similar angled joinery using a box joint. I made a jig for the table saw and a dado. It looked nice and was quite strong. It was a little tricky remembering all the angles and how to orient the pieces before running them through the dado.

My photo shows a hybrid angled DT meaning I did some of the work with a router and some by hand.

Hey, if it were easy, anybody could do it. I like a challenge. 

Bret


----------

